# Triathlon sweatproof body markers



## Linford (6 Aug 2012)

Has anyone come across them being sold in the UK ?

Ta muchly


----------



## RaRa (6 Aug 2012)

Wipeboard markers - can't get that stuff off my fingers for days 

Maybe this is what you are looking for? http://www.duswimming.co.uk/take-your-mark-semi-permanent-ink-skin-markers-4-pack/


----------



## Linford (6 Aug 2012)

Excellent. thanks for the link


----------

